# Should we convert HRC to HPC?



## smarcum (Feb 2, 2022)

We bought two deeded weeks from TUG members for maintenance only at Hyatt pinon pointe and are extremely happy with it and use it yearly.  We are at the resort now and went for a presentation today where they tried to convince us we need to "Hyattize" our weeks into a hybrid model.  Supposedly we keep our deeded weeks and gain more flexibility with no fees for booking, changing, split weeks, etc and something about maintenance fees wouldn't increase more than 3% per year and we were told our current system they could go up more than that--told us like 16% for next year?  We of course didn't do anything today.  Our Mariott ambassador actually told us to think about it and get back with her tomorrow, but just wanting pros and cons from the group as to keeping the HRC deeded weeks like we have versus going to the hybrid model with the hyatt Portfolio currency program?  We don't usually use our deeded weeks but exchange it for more time in the off season rather than the actual weeks we own.


----------



## Kal (Feb 2, 2022)

ABSOLUTELY DON'T DO IT!!!  Do a search here and there is considerable detailed discussion about that "hybrid" program.  It's proper name is the Hyatt Portfolio Program.  The cost to join that program is about $13,000.  The maintenance fee number of 16% is huckster garbage, just like about everything else that came out of their mouth.


----------



## smarcum (Feb 2, 2022)

Kal said:


> ABSOLUTELY DON'T DO IT!!!  Do a search here and there is considerable detailed discussion about that "hybrid" program.  It's proper name is the Hyatt Portfolio Program.  The cost to join that program is about $13,000.  The maintenance fee number of 16% is huckster garbage, just like about everything else that came out of their mouth.


Thank you!  Have done some research tonight and i agree we need to just keep what we have--appreciate the response!


----------



## youknowthenight (Feb 3, 2022)

LOL first off the fact that they made up the word "Hyattize" I find so ridiculous. 
Just remember, legacy weeks already are a hybrid model if you want them to be, you just can't reserve points inventory until 6 months out.


----------



## GTLINZ (Feb 3, 2022)

smarcum said:


> ... are extremely happy with it and use it yearly ... just wanting pros and cons from the group as to keeping the HRC deeded weeks like we have versus going to the hybrid model with the hyatt Portfolio currency program ...



Pros:  stay happy
Cons: if you hate money, then you have to keep it  

Seriously - there is another thread about the merits of getting a LOW point contract.  I am not tempted but there are some reasonable arguments.  I am concerned that the MFs are going up to put the pinch on deeded owners - Marriott has a track history of high MFs. My in-laws had a Marriott in Hilton Head that was $500+ for MF per year - and within 5 years it was $1200+ - and this was in the early 2000s....


----------



## smarcum (Feb 3, 2022)

GTLINZ said:


> Pros:  stay happy
> Cons: if you hate money, then you have to keep it
> 
> Seriously - there is another thread about the merits of getting a LOW point contract.  I am not tempted but there are some reasonable arguments.  I am concerned that the MFs are going up to put the pinch on deeded owners - Marriott has a track history of high MFs. My in-laws had a Marriott in Hilton Head that was $500+ for MF per year - and within 5 years it was $1200+ - and this was in the early 2000s....


Thanks--we told them we were keeping what we had and they didn't ask why or anything--said no problem and gave us our gift card so a win-win but I'm so happy i've found this group.  i was in the hot tub tonight with a couple that said they bought more "points" and changed their deeded weeks into the portfolio program and i just wanted to cringe and tell them about this group, but hot tub full and they had already done this a year ago;(


----------



## GTLINZ (Feb 4, 2022)

smarcum said:


> Thanks--we told them we were keeping what we had and they didn't ask why or anything--said no problem and gave us our gift card so a win-win but I'm so happy i've found this group.  i was in the hot tub tonight with a couple that said they bought more "points" and changed their deeded weeks into the portfolio program and i just wanted to cringe and tell them about this group, but hot tub full and they had already done this a year ago;(



Yes, we found Tug after having said no many years ago and ended up buying resale because we loved our experience. We have really enjoyed our vacations and i considered it an investment in "us".


----------



## Kal (Feb 4, 2022)

As a note for Maintenance Fees, the invoice we received in Nov. 2021 for Sunset Harbor showed a DECREASE over the fees paid in Nov. 2020.  That decrease is the direct result of a Board of Directors who challenged Hyatt for their fee change proposals which were not reasonable and based on fact.  One can only assume those same proposals were accepted by the BOD at other HRC resorts.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 7, 2022)

It's surprising if you read the Hyatt Facebook group, how many people are joinng the portfolio program. I don't understand the attraction


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 7, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> It's surprising if you read the Hyatt Facebook group, how many people are joinng the portfolio program. I don't understand the attraction


Maybe it's the ability to bank points and not use or lose each year.
There are some attractive features of PP, that make them somewhat comparable to other hotel branded TS programs.  But not at their price for me.
IMO there's not enough critical mass in the trust.


----------



## Kal (Feb 8, 2022)

If a key reason to join HPP is to bank points, there's a message that the HRC points are not being used.  That's a serious message which costs $13,000.  If you are not using the points this year, next year you will have more points to manage.  At some point te owner really needs to determine if time share ownership is right for them?


----------



## RunCat (Feb 8, 2022)

dsmrp said:


> Maybe it's the ability to bank points and not use or lose each year.
> There are some attractive features of PP, that make them somewhat comparable to other hotel branded TS programs.  But not at their price for me.
> IMO there's not enough critical mass in the trust.



The critical mass equation may shift if Welk's unsold inventory is put into the Trust.  Welk also has plats available for new builds in Escondido, Cabo, and Breckenridge, so more inventory is arguably available.   I have heard that Welk will be rebranded on April 1.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 8, 2022)

RunCat said:


> The critical mass equation may shift if Welk's unsold inventory is put into the Trust.  Welk also has plats available for new builds in Escondido, Cabo, and Breckenridge, so more inventory is arguably available.   I have heard that Welk will be rebranded on April 1.


Isn't Welk's unsold inventory already held in its own trust being sold as points?


----------



## RunCat (Feb 10, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Isn't Welk's unsold inventory already held in its own trust being sold as points?



Yes.  My assumption, perhaps falsely, is that since MVC owns the unsold inventory they could either redo the Trust documents and transfer them to a new inventory or sell them in a different package. I might be incorrect thinking this though.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 14, 2022)

smarcum said:


> We bought two deeded weeks from TUG members for maintenance only at Hyatt pinon pointe and are extremely happy with it and use it yearly.  We are at the resort now and went for a presentation today where they tried to convince us we need to "Hyattize" our weeks into a hybrid model.  Supposedly we keep our deeded weeks and gain more flexibility with no fees for booking, changing, split weeks, etc and something about maintenance fees wouldn't increase more than 3% per year and we were told our current system they could go up more than that--told us like 16% for next year?  We of course didn't do anything today.  Our Mariott ambassador actually told us to think about it and get back with her tomorrow, but just wanting pros and cons from the group as to keeping the HRC deeded weeks like we have versus going to the hybrid model with the hyatt Portfolio currency program?  We don't usually use our deeded weeks but exchange it for more time in the off season rather than the actual weeks we own.


I also purchased two weeks at Pinion Pointe.  We love it.  I really don’t understand the attraction to HPP. We went to any owner update and it just didn’t make any sense to us.


----------



## boraxo (Feb 16, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> I also purchased two weeks at Pinion Pointe.  We love it.  I really don’t understand the attraction to HPP. We went to any owner update and it just didn’t make any sense to us.



from what I gather the selling points are (1) earlier access to trade inventory (12 months rather than 6 months) and (2) ease of using points for 1-6 night stays. 

if the current system works for you - because you use your home week or you have no difficulty trading into the weeks that you want elsewhere - then there is no incentive to pay $$$$ for the privilege of using HPP.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 16, 2022)

boraxo said:


> from what I gather the selling points are (1) earlier access to trade inventory (12 months rather than 6 months) and (2) ease of using points for 1-6 night stays.
> 
> if the current system works for you - because you use your home week or you have no difficulty trading into the weeks that you want elsewhere - then there is no incentive to pay $$$$ for the privilege of using HPP.


But the access is into a limited pool of HPP?


----------



## alameda94501 (Feb 16, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> But the access is into a limited pool of HPP?



Yes, the earlier access is in the "Portfolio", which is limited but also includes all the weeks that Hybrid owners have deposited in there that year.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 16, 2022)

What is the current MF per point for portfolio points?


----------



## alameda94501 (Feb 16, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> What is the current MF per point for portfolio points?



Good question.  









						2022 Hyatt Portfolio Club - Maintenance Fees Increase (Does anyone have the 2020 budget?)
					

I have been comparing budgets of the Hyatt Portfolio Club from 2018, 2019, 2021, and 2022.  (see attached)  Sorry for the wall of numbers, but this is a summary of what I found:    (For the "per-point percent difference from last year", because I'm missing 2020 I've taken 2021 from 2019 and...




					tugbbs.com
				




It's *$0.98/pt* this year.  But that doesn't tell the whole story.  Hyatt refunded all Portfolio members their Club Fees, $842k, and then also put in an extra $100k - because without these one-time developer gifts to Portfolio, it would be *$1.07/pt.*


----------



## elysium5 (Feb 17, 2022)

youknowthenight said:


> LOL first off the fact that they made up the word "Hyattize" I find so ridiculous.
> Just remember, legacy weeks already are a hybrid model if you want them to be, you just can't reserve points inventory until 6 months out.


How good is the inventory 6 months out?


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 17, 2022)

elysium5 said:


> How good is the inventory 6 months out?



Depends.

This system only works for two kinds of vacationers:

1) I don't care what happens the rest of the year, as long as I get to spend my two weeks at the resort I own.

2) I'm incredibly flexible when it comes to vacationing.

There is a third sort of vacationer:

3) I want what I want, when I want it, 100% of the time, with no hoops to jump through.

That group isn't going to be happy with timesharing in general, or the Hyatt in particular. I've traveled all over the world using my piddly little bronze (now upgraded to gold) Key West week. I typically leverage through II, and get 2-3 weeks elsewhere every single year.

But doing that requires having conversations like this every year: "Do you want to go to Malaysia, Spain or St. Maartin next month?" Getting the week you want, where you want requires a considerable amount of planning ahead, and is not 100%. In fact, I never actually rely on anything until I print out the confirmation letter.


----------



## elysium5 (Feb 17, 2022)

Thanks for the insight.

That's how I feel about Hyatt. There are some beautiful resorts, but it takes a little bit more work to stay at somewhere else in the system (unless you pay through the nose for HPP)


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 17, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Good question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems very expensive. I pay $0.72 at Pinion Point in HRC.  HPC is equivalent in MF per point to silver weeks at best.


----------



## alameda94501 (Feb 18, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> That seems very expensive. I pay $0.72 at Pinion Point in HRC.  HPC is equivalent in MF per point to silver weeks at best.



Yes, there were a lot of bronze dregs in the initial Portfolio inventory. It's the Achilles Heel's of their (diabolical, or at least clever) scheme to get rid of those weeks back in 2017. 

No matter how many letters we get from their Senior VP on customer service, the unavoidable truth about Hyatt is that they are very slow at opening new boutique resorts. (Personally, not really considering Welk besides Northstar.) A new boutique resort would be a shot in the arm for the system.


----------



## Kal (Feb 18, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Yes, there were a lot of bronze dregs in the initial Portfolio inventory. It's the Achilles Heel's of their (diabolical, or at least clever) scheme to get rid of those weeks back in 2017.
> 
> No matter how many letters we get from their Senior VP on customer service, the unavoidable truth about Hyatt is that they are very slow at opening new boutique resorts. (Personally, not really considering Welk besides Northstar.) A new boutique resort would be a shot in the arm for the system.


It is interesting that Northstar was originally a high quality Hyatt boutique resort.  Then they sold it to Welk.  Now Hyatt gets it back but they have to take all the other Welk resorts.  I really wonder if Northstar was a key target that drove the Welk purchase?


----------



## alameda94501 (Feb 18, 2022)

Kal said:


> It is interesting that Northstar was originally a high quality Hyatt boutique resort.  Then they sold it to Welk.  Now Hyatt gets it back but they have to take all the other Welk resorts.  I really wonder if Northstar was a key target that drove the Welk purchase?



It's a good question.  As they thought through potential acquisition targets, how many independent systems are really out there?  It seems like when I look at the TUG Forums, there's no way Hyatt could acquire Hilton/Diamond/Embarc or Worldmark/Wyndham or Disney.  I see that Bluegreen and Holiday Inn and Vacation Village have their subforums, but those might not be suitable.

I think Four Seasons (Aviara) would be a nice fit, but that system doesn't seem like it has a solid internal exchange besides the one established between Aviara and Troon.

Welk seems like a reasonable choice - hopefully it has enough in the way of bones to make it work.


----------



## bradj (Feb 18, 2022)

elysium5 said:


> How good is the inventory 6 months out?


For a good season? Lousy.


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 19, 2022)

bradj said:


> For a good season? Lousy.



I've never had a problem. I just looked at my II history, and it is *IMPRESSIVE* what we've been able to do with a bronze Hyatt week. (It's only been a few years since the upgrade. Most of what we've done, we have done with 1300 points.)

We spend Christmas in Napa nearly every year. Sometimes Thanksgiving in Napa. Sometimes Spring Break in Napa. (My wife is a teacher, so we have to fight with everyone else for the school-vacation weeks. Thankfully she's taking early retirement this year and that yoke is off us for good.)

We've visited Europe in summer many times -- enough to know we dislike visiting in high season. Too crowded with tour groups. So we stick with off season. But we had no problems grabbing summer weeks.
Plenty in Tuscany. 
Loads in the UK -- pretty much every other year for the last 15 years.
One year we traded for three studios on Hainan Island in China and took my in-laws for a big Chinese summer vacation.
As we complete our move to Hawaii, we've been using timeshares to bring family to come see the farm, while not having them constantly underfoot. We also used timeshares to narrow down which island we wanted to retire to -- turns out a coffee farm on the Big Island worked best for us.
We've gifted weeks to relatives -- Disney and Hyannis.

But, as mentioned earlier, every year we have the conversation, "Norway, Baja or Singapore next month?" Usually while searching Kayak for flights before booking.


----------



## boraxo (Feb 20, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> I've never had a problem. I just looked at my II history, and it is *IMPRESSIVE* what we've been able to do with a bronze Hyatt week. (It's only been a few years since the upgrade. Most of what we've done, we have done with 1300 points.)
> 
> We spend Christmas in Napa nearly every year. Sometimes Thanksgiving in Napa. Sometimes Spring Break in Napa. (My wife is a teacher, so we have to fight with everyone else for the school-vacation weeks. Thankfully she's taking early retirement this year and that yoke is off us for good.)
> 
> ...



None of these are high season. Napa high season is summer weekends. Europe summer weeks on Santorini or French Riviera? Do they even have timeshares there?

Hawaii prime summer week at a TOP quality resort like Hyatt, Westin, Marriott? That I would like to see with a bronze week. 

Are these things impossible? Of course not, some people have figured out a way to do it. For the average owner poking around on the II website? Not a chance.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 21, 2022)

boraxo said:


> None of these are high season. Napa high season is summer weekends. Europe summer weeks on Santorini or French Riviera? Do they even have timeshares there?
> 
> Hawaii prime summer week at a TOP quality resort like Hyatt, Westin, Marriott? That I would like to see with a bronze week.
> 
> Are these things impossible? Of course not, some people have figured out a way to do it. For the average owner poking around on the II website? Not a chance.


While certainly not easy, you can stretch your Hyatt points by being early, patient and flexible for location and last minute trips. I got a 2br week over Memorial Day at a Hilton on the Big Island.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 21, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> While certainly not easy, you can stretch your Hyatt points by being early, patient and flexible for location and last minute trips. I got a 2br week over Memorial Day at a Hilton on the Big Island.


So true. We have stayed in the winter at Westin in Maui often from II and this summer Sands of Kahana in a 1 bedroom. We check every morning when in planning mode


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 21, 2022)

I don't even think it's particularly difficult. I mentioned in another thread that anyone who "wants what they want, where they want, when they want it" should stay in hotels. Timeshares in general aren't going to work for such people. Hyatt is one of the easiest systems out there, but it still requires thinking like an engineer and being flexible enough to say, "I'm cool with either Nepal or Norway this summer.

People who try to make Hyatt into something that it is not are never going to be happy. Want to stay at the French Riviera during Cannes? Spend tens of thousands along with all the other movie stars. Bring your mega-yacht. That never appealed to me. And never will.


----------



## Norcal5 (Feb 21, 2022)

ScoopLV said:


> I've never had a problem. I just looked at my II history, and it is *IMPRESSIVE* what we've been able to do with a bronze Hyatt week. (It's only been a few years since the upgrade. Most of what we've done, we have done with 1300 points.)
> 
> We spend Christmas in Napa nearly every year. Sometimes Thanksgiving in Napa. Sometimes Spring Break in Napa. (My wife is a teacher, so we have to fight with everyone else for the school-vacation weeks. Thankfully she's taking early retirement this year and that yoke is off us for good.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the encouraging post.  Can you suggest a Napa property that you like that could be possible to get into on off season?  The off-er the better, as you said.


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 21, 2022)

Norcal5 said:


> Thank you for the encouraging post.  Can you suggest a Napa property that you like that could be possible to get into on off season?  The off-er the better, as you said.



There are only two -- Vino Bello (nicer rooms) and Riverpointe (better location). Either is fine. I've never had a problem getting into Riverpointe. We've stayed there more than any other resort.


----------



## RunCat (Feb 21, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> (Personally, not really considering Welk besides Northstar.)



As a Welk owner, I’m curious why you feel that way. Welk’s resort in Breckenridge is rated higher on Travelocity than the Hyatt Main Street.  The resort in Cabo is quite nice. Branson is well-loved for Branson. I agree Palm Desert  needs work.  And Escondido could use some upgrades but the basis is there for a nice resort.  
What do you think is needed to make these live up to your standards?


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 21, 2022)

RunCat said:


> As a Welk owner, I’m curious why you feel that way. Welk’s resort in Breckenridge is rated higher on Travelocity than the Hyatt Main Street.  The resort in Cabo is quite nice. Branson is well-loved for Branson. I agree Palm Desert  needs work.  And Escondido could use some upgrades but the basis is there for a nice resort.
> What do you think is needed to make these live up to your standards?


For me, there just aren’t many Welk destinations I’m excited about except San Diego.  Way to heavy in CA.  From a quality standpoint there appears to be some very nice upscale locations and some kinda tired “Sheraton” grade locations.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 21, 2022)

RunCat said:


> As a Welk owner, I’m curious why you feel that way. Welk’s resort in Breckenridge is rated higher on Travelocity than the Hyatt Main Street.  The resort in Cabo is quite nice. Branson is well-loved for Branson. I agree Palm Desert  needs work.  And Escondido could use some upgrades but the basis is there for a nice resort.
> What do you think is needed to make these live up to your standards?



As former owners of Welk we feel similarly to what a couple others have said- not all that interested.

We initially owned a fixed week unit in Escondido before switching to their points program. We liked the resort very much (good experiences in the original section and Mountain Villas), but felt too far removed from what we really wanted on the coast and in San Diego. We stayed at Sirena Del Mar in Cabo once and liked it but it’s out on the resort corridor rather than in one of the towns. Visited the resort in Branson, which is a little out of town as I recall, but the units looked nice. Northstar is nice too, but again the location isn’t ideal for us. Fully agree that the desert property needs a lot of work and it’s in Cathedral City. We can’t speak to the other resorts. So our main issue was the locations of the resorts rather than the resorts themselves. Some people may like them for the locations.

We bought into Hyatt last year (resale) and will most likely use the 1BR side of our unit each year and use the remaining points to stay at various resorts in the HRC system. I can’t see using our points to trade into Welk assuming we easily can without using II. Of course, I never say never.  That said, I do like the fact that Hyatt is expanding.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## alameda94501 (Feb 24, 2022)

RunCat said:


> As a Welk owner, I’m curious why you feel that way. Welk’s resort in Breckenridge is rated higher on Travelocity than the Hyatt Main Street.  The resort in Cabo is quite nice. Branson is well-loved for Branson. I agree Palm Desert  needs work.  And Escondido could use some upgrades but the basis is there for a nice resort.
> What do you think is needed to make these live up to your standards?



I'm only thinking of the locations, not the resorts themselves. We're pretty easy going about the quality of the resort as long as the basics are there (decent service, respectful neighbors).


----------



## travelhacker (Feb 24, 2022)

RunCat said:


> As a Welk owner, I’m curious why you feel that way. Welk’s resort in Breckenridge is rated higher on Travelocity than the Hyatt Main Street.  The resort in Cabo is quite nice. Branson is well-loved for Branson. I agree Palm Desert  needs work.  And Escondido could use some upgrades but the basis is there for a nice resort.
> What do you think is needed to make these live up to your standards?


My take on this is the location for Breckenridge is way, way better than the welk location. 

There really isn't a comparison.

I think the Main Street station units are 15+ years old and the Ranahan is brand new, so I would not be surprised to see it doing better on trip advisor. In 5-10 years, I would think they would be right on par with each other. 

If I am able to access the Ranahan using Hyatt Points, I would love to do so during the off-season or summer, but until our kids are much older, I just don't see it as a viable option during Winter.

With Cabo, it doesn't offer me anything that I can't get elsewhere. Even the cash rates for Sirena Del Mar are typically cheaper than the maintenance fees when I've looked.

I think some people may like Escondido, but it's not for me. It's just too far from the beach and the weather can be hot when we want to travel (summer) because it is inland.

My hope is that Welk owners will need to make a heavy purchase to access Hyatt, and vice versa. I know that if all Welk owners are given access to Hyatt without an additional buy-in, my usage will probably be affected pretty negatively.


----------



## Mongoose (May 21, 2022)

alameda94501 said:


> Yes, there were a lot of bronze dregs in the initial Portfolio inventory. It's the Achilles Heel's of their (diabolical, or at least clever) scheme to get rid of those weeks back in 2017.
> 
> No matter how many letters we get from their Senior VP on customer service, the unavoidable truth about Hyatt is that they are very slow at opening new boutique resorts. (Personally, not really considering Welk besides Northstar.) A new boutique resort would be a shot in the arm for the system.


So I tried to book a short stay 6 months out at Pinion Pointe and only portfolio units were available.  This could be an indication of growth of HPC.  Bummer for legacy HRC.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 21, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> So I tried to book a short stay 6 months out at Pinion Pointe and only portfolio units were available.  This could be an indication of growth of HPC.  Bummer for legacy HRC.


  I just looked at Inventory 6 mos out for 4 and 7 nights and there were plenty. I have always got in to Pinon Pointe whenever we wanted. I would be surprised if it became an issue


----------



## Mongoose (May 21, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I just looked at Inventory 6 mos out for 4 and 7 nights and there were plenty. I have always got in to Pinon Pointe whenever we wanted. I would be surprised if it became an issue


They show for me as Portfolio Program.  When I try to book it says no points available.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 21, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> They show for me as Portfolio Program.  When I try to book it says no points available.


Club can book Portfolio at 6 mos so maybe the dates are a few days over. I'M not sure how they  exactly calculate 6 months. I would just call.


----------



## Mongoose (May 21, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Club can book Portfolio at 6 mos so maybe the dates are a few days over. I'M not sure how they  exactly calculate 6 months. I would just call.


Thx! I checked for the 19th and it worked.  I will try again each day.  So it’s not six month, but six months minus a day it two Or based on the day of the week rather than calendar day.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 21, 2022)

Mongoose said:


> Thx! I checked for the 19th and it worked.  I will try again each day.  So it’s not six month, but six months minus a day it two.


Yay! Glad it worked


----------



## skimeup (May 25, 2022)

Im looking at some portfolio points for resale and it lists only nine HRCs as home resorts.  Does that mean one cannot access the other six?


----------



## Mongoose (May 25, 2022)

skimeup said:


> Im looking at some portfolio points for resale and it lists only nine HRCs as home resorts.  Does that mean one cannot access the other six?


I think not until 6 months but I’m not sure. Be careful of all the resale restrictions.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 25, 2022)

skimeup said:


> Im looking at some portfolio points for resale and it lists only nine HRCs as home resorts.  Does that mean one cannot access the other six?


Only if someone from the other resorts buys portfolio and converts their week. Few Maui or Siesta Key folks would do so . Inventory is low in the other resorts


----------



## bksm (Jul 6, 2022)

Just had the pitch to buy HPP points in addition to the HRC week we have in Lake Tahoe. We have not had a problem trading each year, mostly within Hyatt, but I am noticing more HPP inventory, which we pay slightly higher fees for. There was no mention of a fee on top of the cost of points and Closing Costs.  The pitch is more inventory 6 to 14 (or 15) months. The smallest amount was 660 points. With 1880 in our deeded week we might consider just enough to get us to 2201 points. Is that even possible and will the additional flexibility allow us to get into Maui or Sunset Key?  We have 3x 2brs for 5 nights Sun to Fri this week at Coconut Plantation. It’s nice as always.


----------



## alameda94501 (Jul 6, 2022)

bksm said:


> Just had the pitch to buy HPP points in addition to the HRC week we have in Lake Tahoe. We have not had a problem trading each year, mostly within Hyatt, but I am noticing more HPP inventory, which we pay slightly higher fees for. There was no mention of a fee on top of the cost of points and Closing Costs.  The pitch is more inventory 6 to 14 (or 15) months. The smallest amount was 660 points. With 1880 in our deeded week we might consider just enough to get us to 2201 points. Is that even possible and will the additional flexibility allow us to get into Maui or Sunset Key?  We have 3x 2brs for 5 nights Sun to Fri this week at Coconut Plantation. It’s nice as always.



You ask if adding 660 pts would get you over 2201 pts - yes sounds like you would get to 2540 above the Classic Tier.

As to whether it would get you into Maui or Siesta Key - it's unlikely.  What would have to happen is that:

1.  A hybrid owner is out there who owns a deeded week at Maui (rare) or Siesta Key (super rare)**.  
2.  They don't use their deeded week (HRPP).
3.  They annually convert, meaning they put it into Portfolio inventory 12mo-6mo.
4.  No one is ahead of you on the 18mo-12mo Portfolio request list (Elites start at 18mo)

It does happen, I see some Portfolio weekends at Maui...   but I wouldn't spend $14k on that chance.

** This is because those two resorts are not "Portfolio resorts" meaning there is no genuine Portfolio inventory at these resorts.


----------



## bksm (Jul 6, 2022)

Thanks Alameda94501,

I was asking the cheapest way to get at least the 321 points I would need to be in an elite tier instead of paying the $14k for the 660 points. Can I buy HPP points on the secondary market and then combine it with my HRC?

They stopped at their offer for 660 points. If it was available I would have thought they’d offer us 330 points or even a straight conversion of our 1880 points before letting us go on our way.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 6, 2022)

youknowthenight said:


> LOL first off the fact that they made up the word "Hyattize" I find so ridiculous.
> Just remember, legacy weeks already are a hybrid model if you want them to be, you just can't reserve points inventory until 6 months out.



If you mean HRC points inventory, you absolutely CAN reserve them 12-6 months out. People like me give up their week as soon as possible to start reserving. So my Beach House Week is generally available one year out.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 6, 2022)

bksm said:


> Thanks Alameda94501,
> 
> I was asking the cheapest way to get at least the 321 points I would need to be in an elite tier instead of paying the $14k for the 660 points. Can I buy HPP points on the secondary market and then combine it with my HRC?
> 
> They stopped at their offer for 660 points. If it was available I would have thought they’d offer us 330 points or even a straight conversion of our 1880 points before letting us go on our way.




If I'm reading you correctly, your best option would be to purchase a Diamond Week somewhere. And then sell your Gold Week so you're not paying two maintenance fees.

There's no easy way to access Diamond inventory unless you own two weeks (which are close together so the points come good around the same time), or just buy a Diamond.

Anything else, you're paying too much for too little.

Don't get me wrong, I'd rather be cooking in the Hyatt Maui kitchen than some random Hawaii Interval kitchen. Since I can get some random Hawaii resort for anywhere between 430 and 1300 points, I wouldn't spend 2200 even if I had them. (I also have 1880.)

In general, I don't think Hyatt resorts are worth the point premium. They're good, sure. But are they 70% better? (The difference between 1300 and 2200 points). I don't think so. I'd be happier with two weeks in an Interval one bedroom than one week at the Hyatt.


----------



## alameda94501 (Jul 6, 2022)

bksm said:


> Thanks Alameda94501,
> 
> I was asking the cheapest way to get at least the 321 points I would need to be in an elite tier instead of paying the $14k for the 660 points. Can I buy HPP points on the secondary market and then combine it with my HRC?
> 
> They stopped at their offer for 660 points. If it was available I would have thought they’d offer us 330 points or even a straight conversion of our 1880 points before letting us go on our way.



Ah, got it @bksm - yes even our family would be interested in a lower offer too, given the way Aspen went and Sunset Harbor is going.  

I know it's been done many times for certain people (220pts, 330pts, 400pts - and 660pts biennial which is similar to 330pts annual) but they keep turning me down, even when I say I know other members interested in the same.  I'll keep holding out for a group purchase of 330 pts, which might start to look appealing to them if the economy worsens.

Resale points have never been done before because they keep ROFRing at the "market price".  Additionally, the points aren't currency.  What I mean by that is that the contract itself states a point value, but they do not subdivide.  So you purchase a contract of "660 points" but you cannot split up those points later on.


----------



## Mongoose (Jul 7, 2022)

bksm said:


> Just had the pitch to buy HPP points in addition to the HRC week we have in Lake Tahoe. We have not had a problem trading each year, mostly within Hyatt, but I am noticing more HPP inventory, which we pay slightly higher fees for. There was no mention of a fee on top of the cost of points and Closing Costs.  The pitch is more inventory 6 to 14 (or 15) months. The smallest amount was 660 points. With 1880 in our deeded week we might consider just enough to get us to 2201 points. Is that even possible and will the additional flexibility allow us to get into Maui or Sunset Key?  We have 3x 2brs for 5 nights Sun to Fri this week at Coconut Plantation. It’s nice as always.


At this point I would wait till 2024 to see what the new HVC will look like.   Too many uncertainties to spend that money now, at least for me.


----------

